# Barry Manilow Made Us Do It Denton and Sasquatch Show



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

So Sasquatch, in a fit of rage, ripped his goats horn off. The Liberals are freaking out over something that didn't happen and the mail bag explodes from Denton's whining. Also because of the trivia contest. If you entered the trivia contest send us your address and we will send you your prize (here's a hint, it's a crappy refrigerator magnet with our show logo on it).









Denton and Sasquatch Show


Two good ol' boys from different ends of the sticks telling you how it is or making it up as we go along. Either way they love this country and all she stands for.




www.podomatic.com


----------

